# Is it totalled and What would you do?



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

So i got rear ended yesterday and i have had 1 buddy, who was a vw service writer, tell me the car looks totalled. I sent pictures to another buddy of mine who works as an adjuster through progressive. Based on pics, he doesn't believe the car is totalled. 

Looking underneath the car, it doesn't appear that there is any suspension damage but i was only able to take a brief look while the car was on the flatbed. It looks like the roof might be slightly twisted where the tailgate and the rear passenger quarter panel meet. I am unable to tell if there is damage to the frame or not underneath the car.

I am turning to the wisdom of the A3 forums...Do you think we are looking at a totalled car or a repairable one? If it is repairable, what would you take the opportunity to do? Comments, ideas, suggestions welcome..

If it is not totalled, i have been thinking about replacing the hatch with a euro hatch, pulling the rear fenders, and putting on an s3 lower valence. What else am i missing?





at least the wheels looked clean still


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Wheel were close to death there... 

Sorry had to laugh a bit when you made the comment haha, car is pretty much totaled.. But hey wheels are still good! Yeaa looking on the bright side! I like your style. 

Looks pretty bad though, hatch, bumper, rear quaters? Is the drivers side rear quarter dented at all?

Also missing rs3 spoiler perhaps?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Wheel were close to death there...
> 
> Sorry had to laugh a bit when you made the comment haha, car is pretty much totaled.. But hey wheels are still good! Yeaa looking on the bright side! I like your style.
> 
> ...


wheels were very close...havent inspected the inside barrels but hope they are ok...the drivers side quarter doesn't appear to have external damage but not sure about underneath.

May have to tear out all the wiring for my puddle lights and trunk lights that tp worked so hard on

I really havent looked too hard at the rs3 spoiler...it seems to be "bigger" or stick out further than the sline spoiler...not sure how i feel about that.

and will need new euro tails for sure if salvageable...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

frame looks bent


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Totaled .. Frame bent sorry to hear but glad your ok


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry about your car. From the damage on the quarter panel you're frame has got to be bent.

There's a two door frame and doors with front end damage on ebay mexico with front end damage for $2k - would make for an interesting project to marry them.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Ouch!*

Sucks, sorry to hear  Glad you are alright--that's a pretty heavy hit.

So many A3s in accidents recently it seems. 

Here's one guy, he got an MY13 after write-off of his 07:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5911508-Wishn-s-new-A3

And here's me, also got an MY13 after write-off of my 08:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5898540-Well-it-s-been-a-long-time...

_But_ you don't know if the car's a write-off yet or not..it could be repairable. Since it's the rear end, there's no rad/intercooler/AC/engine stuff to worry about, which should reduce the repair costs significantly. If your friend is an adjuster and says it will be repaired, then I would imagine he's probably right. 

If if is a write-off, if you want to follow the trend, you could always get an MY13 too 

Or you could wait for MQB. Or buy a different car or a used A3 of course. I guess now it's just a bit of waiting--when it happened to me I was a bit anxious to hear from insurance.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I think totaled. Not sure how they can straighten out your frame, but I guess anything is possible.

S3 valance (two parts)
Euro LED tails?
Parking assist?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I think totaled. Not sure how they can straighten out your frame, but I guess anything is possible.
> 
> S3 valance (two parts)
> Euro LED tails?
> Parking assist?


i wonder if chill is still doing gb's for the lights. They are one of my fav mods that are/were on the car. Actually, i think my left one might still be ok...may only need a right side if they even sell them single.

def s3 valence...hadn't even thought about park assist....good call


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry man, that thing is totaled. AZOceanBlue's car got totaled from a rear end collision and his damage didn't look nearly as bad as that (link). Start shopping for a replacement


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Sorry man, that thing is totaled. AZOceanBlue's car got totaled from a rear end collision and his damage didn't look nearly as bad as that (link). Start *parting your car* for a replacement


Perhaps that's what you meant?


Can I get your rear arm-rest if you can remove it?!?! My f'in thing is broke. Gotta ask b4 that VWAddict fella comes along and tries to snag it.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

looks pretty dunz0rz


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Perhaps that's what you meant?
> 
> 
> Can I get your rear arm-rest if you can remove it?!?! My f'in thing is broke. Gotta ask b4 that VWAddict fella comes along and tries to snag it.


Vultures. 

We will be in touch  haha 

Seriously though, hope they fix it or you get some good cash and a sweet replacement!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Perhaps that's what you meant?
> 
> 
> Can I get your rear arm-rest if you can remove it?!?! My f'in thing is broke. Gotta ask b4 that VWAddict fella comes along and tries to snag it.


Ill take requests for parts....barring an insurance write off and me not deciding to buy back the car i will grab whatever i can. krazy has dibs on rear armrest...haha

wheels and suspension will probably go on my gf's mk6 as i sold my stock suspension...
I will give first dibs on fsi parts to those in my club who want them, then will offer up to you guys if i don't have any takers.

i'll inventory my mods after i hear from insurance and decide if i will stay in the a3 fam or not...did audi make facelifted a3's with either of these options
- tdi, manual, awd
-2.0t, manual, awd


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

jds215 said:


> did audi make facelifted a3's with either of these options
> - tdi, manual, awd
> -2.0t, manual, awd


No, and no.  Basically, no manual + quattro for the A3, and no TDI + quattro for the A3 either. If you want manual + quattro, go Golf R or TTRS


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

jds215 said:


> ...did audi make facelifted a3's with either of these options
> - tdi, manual, awd
> -2.0t, manual, awd


AWD = DSG only in the US. Might be time to switch to a Golf R if you want a manual.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

TBomb said:


> No, and no.  Basically, no manual + quattro for the A3, and no TDI + quattro for the A3 either. If you want manual + quattro, go Golf R or TTRS


A more economical option would be a *2008 *Audi TT 3.2 
YES they came in manual for that year only. I had one.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

TBomb said:


> No, and no.  Basically, no manual + quattro for the A3, and no TDI + quattro for the A3 either. If you want manual + quattro, go Golf R or TTRS


oh thats beat...

there goes my motivation for a newer one...this blows donkeys


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> A more economical option would be a *2008 *Audi TT 3.2
> YES they came in manual for that year only. I had one.


I know they were available overseas including Australia, but not in North America unless it was a European delivery of some type or a G.I. shipped it back. Audi America has never sold a manual transmission AWD A3 in NA.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

ceese said:


> Audi America has never sold a manual transmission AWD A3 in NA.


You're right. However, I was talking about a TT 3.2


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> You're right. However, I was talking about a TT 3.2


Missed that. Yep, good suggestion.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

2004 r32?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

2004 R32 is a good choice. That was my last car before this 3.2 A3. It's lots of fun, and highly desirable. It's definitely raw, definitely a drivers car but if you're coming from an Audi, you might find some things annoying. Rattles galore (that can be fixed) lots of small things will go, (microswitches, sensors of all types, peeling center console) though the engine is bulletproof. There are nice examples out there with low miles. I sought one out for almost a year and found one in Denver. It was perfect and I drove it back to LA. I knew beforehand that it'd be an interim vehicle but I loved every moment and I sometimes find myself missing that exhaust note. 

I hope you do sort your car out though.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Say it is so :facepalm: TOTALED!



TBomb said:


> Sorry man, that thing is totaled. AZOceanBlue's car got totaled from a rear end collision and his damage didn't look nearly as bad as that (link). Start shopping for a replacement


Like TBomb said, mine was a scratch that would buff out, compared to yours


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

Take the insurance and get a new Passat


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> 2004 R32 is a good choice. That was my last car before this 3.2 A3. It's lots of fun, and highly desirable. It's definitely raw, definitely a drivers car but if you're coming from an Audi, you might find some things annoying. Rattles galore (that can be fixed) lots of small things will go, (microswitches, sensors of all types, peeling center console) though the engine is bulletproof. There are nice examples out there with low miles. I sought one out for almost a year and found one in Denver. It was perfect and I drove it back to LA. I knew beforehand that it'd be an interim vehicle but I loved every moment and I sometimes find myself missing that exhaust note.
> 
> I hope you do sort your car out though.


Thanks for the kind words guys. Back in 07 i found a bmp r32 with 7k miles on it and i jumped on it. Loved that car at the time and regret selling it. I sold it to dan from blackforest a few years back. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3946806-FS-BMP-42k-Miles-NC

Im really liking this idea...awd, manual, vr, awesome seats and steering wheel.

This might be the route i go. Havent had much luck finding another titanium package sline a3 on my quick search.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Don't listen to these people, your frame isn't bent, this car has no frame. It is however totaled.


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

From what I see, and I see these daily on my work, it is repairable. However the repair would propably be more than what's the car is valued over there. What I would do with it, is get a rear end from a junk yard car and get a professional people on their work. There are lots of reinforcement pieces in there which will not come with new rear fender. Also your rear panel will be in such condition that it needs to be replaced. And I'm 100% sure you have pretty damaged floor panel on the trunk. Is the roof of the car bent? The damage looks like it could have bent the roof too and maybe some reinforcement panels under the roof.

It looks pretty bad, but it is repairable. I'm sure the cost will be the issue on that.

-Mici-


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Mici said:


> From what I see, and I see these daily on my work, it is repairable. However the repair would propably be more than what's the car is valued over there. What I would do with it, is get a rear end from a junk yard car and get a professional people on their work. There are lots of reinforcement pieces in there which will not come with new rear fender. Also your rear panel will be in such condition that it needs to be replaced. And I'm 100% sure you have pretty damaged floor panel on the trunk. Is the roof of the car bent? The damage looks like it could have bent the roof too and maybe some reinforcement panels under the roof.
> 
> It looks pretty bad, but it is repairable. I'm sure the cost will be the issue on that.
> 
> -Mici-


Of course it's repairable he asked if it's totaled. 

You could cut 2 cars in half and weld them together, you repaired it.:thumbup:


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> Of course it's repairable he asked if it's totaled.
> 
> You could cut 2 cars in half and weld them together, you repaired it.:thumbup:


Ah yes the ol' "cut & shut" lol. Illegal in many jurisdictions though, and not really something you'd want to do even if it is legal.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

Yep; did that forty years ago with two totaled 356B roadsters.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

oh the suspense of waiting for the adjuster is just brutal....if totalled, i think my next car will be between these two...

2004 r32

b7 a4 avant...2.0T, manual, awd

i think the audi is a little more car for just a few $$$ more.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

jds215 said:


> oh the suspense of waiting for the adjuster is just brutal....if totalled, i think my next car will be between these two...
> 
> 2004 r32
> 
> ...


The A4 Avant would be a sweet ride, especially in manual with Quattro :thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

you can always come buy my A3


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

t_white said:


> you can always come buy my A3


it is nice and i have looked at it a few times in the classifieds, but if my a3 ends up totalled i think i want to take advantage of the opportunity for awd drive again.

If they made a 2.0t, awd, manual a3 i would without a doubt stay in the a3 family.

When i was first looking for a3's i wanted a white one so bad, but couldn't find one(prefacelift) anywhere w/ a ti package :banghead:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

No worries, I am going AWD next as well. Just need one of my cars to sell (only have room for 2 where I live now).


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

so adjuster came out and looked at the car...he thinks it is close to being totalled. He said if the airbags would have gone off he would have totalled it right away.

I had the car flatbedded to the body shop and spoke with the owner. He DOES NOT believe it is totalled. He did a quick estimate and came in around $9k worth of damage. I need over $13k to total the car.

looks like i will get to throw a few more goodies on the car and be ready for sowo with a new back end.

Plans still include:

-euro hatch w/sline roof spoiler (i like the no spoiler look but can't commit to it)
-s3 rear lower valence
-pulled rear fenders (depending on cost)
-replacing euro led tails (anyone have a set for sale or an extra right side set? My left tails weren't damaged in the accident)

now adding: 
-votex side skirts 

I'll keep you guys posted when i hear more from the body shop :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

yay awesome to hear man!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> so adjuster came out and looked at the car...he thinks it is close to being totalled. He said if the airbags would have gone off he would have totalled it right away.
> 
> I had the car flatbedded to the body shop and spoke with the owner. He DOES NOT believe it is totalled. He did a quick estimate and came in around $9k worth of damage. I need over $13k to total the car.
> 
> ...


Sweeet!!! Just get the full S3 body kit


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Sweeet!!! Just get the full S3 body kit


id love to get the sideskirts as well, but $70 for votex or $900 or s3???ehhhh...its hard for me to justify the s3 skirts even though IMO they look better than the votex.

not a huge fan of the prefacelifted s3 front bumper...I like it, but just wouldn't want it on mine...love the facelifted one though. Of course if you have the whole kit it looks pretty good..yours being a prime example.

really stoked about the rear valence...loved the way it looks with the led tails


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> id love to get the sideskirts as well, but $70 for votex or $900 or s3???ehhhh...its hard for me to justify the s3 skirts even though IMO they look better than the votex.
> 
> not a huge fan of the prefacelifted s3 front bumper...I like it, but just wouldn't want it on mine...love the facelifted one though. Of course if you have the whole kit it looks pretty good..yours being a prime example.
> 
> really stoked about the rear valence...loved the way it looks with the led tails


lol, $900 for the sideskirts...then another $400+paint for the door blades! :thumbdown:

your changes will still make your car pop :thumbup: we definitely have to meet up @ SoWo this year.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> lol, $900 for the sideskirts...then another $400+paint for the door blades! :thumbdown:
> 
> your changes will still make your car pop :thumbup: we definitely have to meet up @ SoWo this year.


I think I wanna get the door blades. Noticed one of my pieces is missing a chunk now  

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> lol, $900 for the sideskirts...then another $400+paint for the door blades! :thumbdown:
> 
> your changes will still make your car pop :thumbup: we definitely have to meet up @ SoWo this year.


for sure...i say we organize an a3 meet or ill budget my time better and be able to hangout at the audi gtg

it would be so much easier if i had a driver that weekend

I believe im at the best western this year...right next to that bar (forget what its called) and i will be parked overnight at the show :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> I think I wanna get the door blades. Noticed one of my pieces is missing a chunk now
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


OEM? i haz


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazy have you booked your room/cabin yet for sowo?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> for sure...i say we organize an a3 meet or ill budget my time better and be able to hangout at the audi gtg
> 
> it would be so much easier if i had a driver that weekend
> 
> I believe im at the best western this year...right next to that bar (forget what its called) and i will be parked overnight at the show :thumbup:


did you get to register for the main field? i was able to. we're staying in a cabin about 10-15 min. walking distance from town.

not sure how many a3's will be there. i know cldub will be. we'll know better in a couple of months. i think i started a thread...time to look.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> did you get to register for the main field? i was able to. we're staying in a cabin about 10-15 min. walking distance from town.
> 
> not sure how many a3's will be there. i know cldub will be. we'll know better in a couple of months. i think i started a thread...time to look.


i registered in time. It sure went fast though...guess that isn't too suprising 

tell me you will be on air by sowo :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> OEM? i haz


Hmm... well I would like the S ones if I am replacing them... But lemme know how much.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Heard from the body shop today...they got the car apart and he said it doesn't look as bad on the inside as it did from the outside. 

He said there is no frame damage and that the damage went right above it....I asked him if being lowered helped prevent more damage that would have ended up totalling the car and he said yes...
score 1 for being low :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> tell me you will be on air by sowo :laugh:


yep! :thumbup: and my cabin is booked/deposited as well



Ponto said:


> Hmm... well I would like the S ones if I am replacing them... But lemme know how much.


S3 and regular do not interchange like that (if i recall). S3 blade I believe are shorter in height to accompany the side skirts. TP, prease respond!



jds215 said:


> Heard from the body shop today...they got the car apart and he said it doesn't look as bad on the inside as it did from the outside.
> 
> He said there is no frame damage and that the damage went right above it....I asked him if being lowered helped prevent more damage that would have ended up totalling the car and he said yes...
> score 1 for being low :thumbup:


Excellent news :beer:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

:beer: Here's to not having to visit Clyde.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Clyde's car crusher!!!old school..i love it.

Thanks guys..krazy, i can't wait to see your car at sowo...i guess next step for you is euro s3 interior, huh?

you are running out of things to mod on your car


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

jds215 said:


> Clyde's car crusher!!!old school..i love it.
> 
> Thanks guys..krazy, i can't wait to see your car at sowo...i guess next step for you is euro s3 interior, huh?
> 
> you are running out of things to mod on your car


If he can dig not having no cupholders, I say go for it. I hate, *HATE* how my S3 doesn't have cupholders. 

Good to hear that your car isn't a total loss. Your car is my screensaver


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> If he can dig not having no cupholders, I say go for it. I hate, *HATE* how my S3 doesn't have cupholders.
> 
> Good to hear that your car isn't a total loss. Your car is my screensaver


thanks man...appreciate it:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> Thanks guys..krazy, i can't wait to see your car at sowo...i guess next step for you is euro s3 interior, huh?
> 
> you are running out of things to mod on your car





DG7Projects said:


> If he can dig not having no cupholders, I say go for it. I hate, *HATE* how my S3 doesn't have cupholders.


Interior...I think I've done plenty. I admit, I do like my cupholders...however, I HATE my armrest.

I think it's good my wallet can take a break for a while.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

fyi s3 valance wont match votex sides.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> fyi s3 valance wont match votex sides.


really? any pics of someone trying it?

is there anything the body shop could do to make it look better..other than putting on s3 sides?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow, that is good news. Hopefully you can get the added items while it will already be getting repaired. That is probably the only reason I like having to take my car to a shop, my painter always gives me something extra for the business since he is two hours away for me :thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> fyi s3 valance wont match votex sides.


You sent me on a mad search for this combo..this is what i found...doesn't seem too off to me. may need a better angle though..or are these s3 skirts and my eyes suck?




















deleting the tabs may help it flow a little better


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

jds215 said:


> You sent me on a mad search for this combo..this is what i found...doesn't seem too off to me. may need a better angle though..or are these s3 skirts and my eyes suck?


Nah, those are Votex skirts with S3 valance. In my opinion, they don't flow well together. The S3 curves outward at the bottom and is slightly concave. The Votex skirts are convex and curve inward at the bottom. In the end, if you like the Votex/S3 combo then it's ultimately your car. I know the S3 skirts are more expensive, but I do believe they are easier to install if I have been told correctly. Ask TP, he can tell you for sure. Paint will cost the same for each, but install costs could be significantly lower with the S3 skirts. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Nah, those are Votex skirts with S3 valance. In my opinion, they don't flow well together.* The S3 curves outward at the bottom and is slightly concave*. The Votex skirts are convex and curve inward at the bottom. In the end, if you like the Votex/S3 combo then it's ultimately your car. I know the S3 skirts are more expensive, but I do believe they are easier to install if I have been told correctly. Ask TP, he can tell you for sure. Paint will cost the same for each, but install costs could be significantly lower with the S3 skirts. :thumbup:


Just use sheet metal screws to install skirts :laugh:










I just wanted to whore on your thread.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Nah, those are Votex skirts with S3 valance. In my opinion, they don't flow well together. *The S3 curves outward at the bottom and is slightly concave. The Votex skirts are convex and curve inward at the bottom.* In the end, if you like the Votex/S3 combo then it's ultimately your car. I know the S3 skirts are more expensive, but I do believe they are easier to install if I have been told correctly. Ask TP, he can tell you for sure. Paint will cost the same for each, but install costs could be significantly lower with the S3 skirts. :thumbup:


thanks for pointing that out...i hadn't noticed that small detail before..interesting. I just can't see forking over close to $900 for those s3 skirts. Anyone make a replica :laugh:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Just use sheet metal screws to install skirts :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you bastard!!!

haha...i see how the s3 skirts flow with the valence. damn you s3 skirts and your perfect fit


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

quick search...may be worth a shot for $100
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A3-8P-...ries&hash=item3f209e1b28&vxp=mtr#ht_619wt_931


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Screw it, do an RS3 conversion. 1st in 'merica. :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> quick search...may be worth a shot for $100
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A3-8P-...ries&hash=item3f209e1b28&vxp=mtr#ht_619wt_931


I'd ask for real pics. The real ones are two full pieces, plus end caps. Then you have to get door blades as well (another $400+)


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

034motorsports bought rs3 conversion lol. damn rich people.

yes s3 skirts install easy.

no glue required dont even need to screw from bottom, it sits pretty tight wont fall off. i been at 195mph on the car on the residential road and it works fine.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i been at 195mph on the car on the residential road...


:screwy:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> :screwy:


Maybe he meant KM. Or PlayStation.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I'd ask for real pics. The real ones are two full pieces, plus end caps. Then you have to get door blades as well (another $400+)


source for door blades?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> source for door blades?


Got from BKS-Tuning. TP, can you list part numbers? I think I deleted my email.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

stopped by the body shop yesterday and got a look at the car with the bumper off...I made extra sure to have my phone with me to take a picture and realized when i walked out that i had forgotten to actually snap some photos...such an idiot. :facepalm:

I could not believe how non damaged the car looked without the bumper on. The bumper reinforcement broke on the right side at the weld, but did not break completely off. More of a twisting type break.

On a positive note...all the parts for the car were ordered and those coming from germany should be in by the end of the month at the latest. :laugh:

Ill be back in action soon...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Got from BKS-Tuning. TP, can you list part numbers? I think I deleted my email.


Just emailed BKS - I need a new driverside one. A cool 69 USD. 

Give BKS an email! They are really quick to reply, also got a single price for my shifter trim - 250 at dealer, 75 at bks. Pretty sure you can get anything from them. If you have the part number it would make things easier. If not so far I just describe what I need and they have come through every time. i just need to make an order is all haha 

[email protected]


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> Ill be back in action soon...


Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Bks has been great to work with...highly recommend them:thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

inching closer and closer...


testing out smoking the stock tailights...anyone interested in purchasing?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

random update: decided to have the led tails sprayed...very happy with the result



should have the car back next week :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

They look pretty good man! Can't wait to see the car back in action!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks man...u interested in a set of sprayed stock tails? or have u upgraded to the euro leds's yet?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> thanks man...u interested in a set of sprayed stock tails? or have u upgraded to the euro leds's yet?


I plan to get the LED tails in the near future! :thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

frame shot!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> random update: decided to have the led tails sprayed...very happy with the result
> 
> 
> 
> should have the car back next week :thumbup:


:thumbup: I wanna do that ^^^ as well.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> :thumbup: I wanna do that ^^^ as well.


Dooo iiiit! Will look awesome on silver


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

picks from last week. car should be done within the next 24 -48 hrs. Audi kept sending the wrong interior support piece, thus delaying some final welding. Was supposed to be ready last friday. 

here is where they cut the quarter panel..snip snip 
 

bumper and valence together 
 

test fitting euro trunk 
 

cheers :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice man that looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Awesome!! Can't wait to see it in person ic:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

how much u pay for euro trunk?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> how much u pay for euro trunk?


 a little over $700 shipped w/glass...needed a little body work though. Few dings and scratches 

worked out as its still less than buying a new US tailgate with glass:thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Nice man that looks awesome! :thumbup:


 thanks dude...im itchin to get it back so bad 



Krazyboi said:


> Awesome!! Can't wait to see it in person


 thanks dude...on a side note, i had the body shop spray the interior trim lava grey as well including the shifter surround. Felt bad painting over the piano black, but oh well. no pics just yet, but looks great!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> thanks dude...on a side note, i had the body shop spray the interior trim lava grey as well including the shifter surround. Felt bad painting over the piano black, but oh well. no pics just yet, but looks great!


 Ooh that could be nice! I can't wait to see it. Be a nice little bit to separate you from the others.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

so of course the car got pushed back until tomorrow (we'll see), but over the weekend i got to thinking about painting another interior piece and wanted to get some feedback as i am having trouble visualizing my idea.

I have committed to and alreay had the body shop paint the interior trim pieces lava gray. My originial plan for the shifter surround triangles was to have them leather wrapped. Looking at the triangles over the weekend got me thinking about just painting them now and down the road i could always wrap them later.

now the question is, would you color match and paint them lava gray or paint them matte silver? I have the chrome trimmed euro switch and all the chrome trimmed window switches, but don't know if it would be too much to paint the handles silver as well. Outer side mirrors are painted matte silver as well..just providing context.

look forward to the input.

/1stworldproblems










google image..not my car or hands


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I believe there is a rubber coating on the triangles, so remember to remove that before painting.

I think matte silver may look nice.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I believe there is a rubber coating on the triangles, so remember to remove that before painting.
> 
> I think matte silver may look nice.


part of the reason i want to get it covered is when i removed the ashtray left, i left some unsightly "gashes" in that material on the inside.

The silver would do a good job of breaking up the interior a bit...just not sure if its too much


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I would be worried about to many colors. I would either keep it black, or go with the Lava Grey maybe?? 

Its hard to say. First world problems is right! Like Side markers... :laugh: :wave:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

glad your baby will be finished and back in your possession soon. With the euro trunk and the other body work being done it should look great, and one of a kind :thumbup: Pics upon pickup please


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

i had someone photoshop the triangles matte silver and they just didn't look that great. Decided to go lava grey on the triangles as well...why not?

no suprise...the car got pushed back until the end of the week. The body shop the car is at is great at everything...except having a car done on time. 

I will have some phone pics right after i get it with a proper shoot to follow :thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

i was starting to think the day would never come....
before...


accident...


fresh & so clean clean





painted shifter surround..don't have pics of the triangles but i painted them lava as well


there are a few little things that need to be adjusted...exhaust, rear valence, and a couple touch up spots but overall i am stoked.

ponto..ill get you some pics of the sidemarkers. I won't be able to get them out until monday.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

looks great man. The euro hatch is more subtle than i thought. Really like the "build" , hope she stays away from SUV bumpers for many years :beer:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Awww yeah. Congrats on getting her back. Looks amazing!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks man...appreciate the kind words :thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

shot of some triangles and sidemarkers...soon to be ponto's..the sidemarkers that is


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

came out great! so jealous of the Euro Hatch ive wanted one for some time now...

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh wow that all looks awesome. 

Dang was hoping I'd luck out and get the whole lot.  

Can't wait to see it on. And get my side markets! Thanks 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Looks great. I am sure having the car back you have a sudden need to drive somewhere-).


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Came out better than what it was before the accident. Well done! :thumbup:

-Mici-


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Congratulations! Looks amazing. One of the cleanest A3's around. Stay safe man!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Looks great dude!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Atta boy! Nice turn around.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

appreciate the kind words :beer:

and yes, i seem to find more and more reasons to randomly drive around.:laugh:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

i have received a few inquiries regarding the US plate in the Euro recess and how it is mounted...i took a few pics this weekend.

not my bike...i swear


Close, but not touching the paint...


Here is the bracket that holds the US plate...
">
^^^^^Looks like the body shop pulled this from BMW's parts catalog

Plate bracket was mounted onto two holes that were drilled into the plate recess...


The smaller holes are the ones used to mount the US plate bracket


No plate


I'll be wearing this at SOWO


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> not my bike...i swear
> 
> 
> I'll be wearing this at SOWO


Looks great!!

(I still think that's your trike)


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

shhhhhhhhh...dont tell anyone


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

anyone have experience using magnets to affix a euro plate (or us plate for that matter)?

I was going to mount the euro plate on a euro bracket, but feel it would look cleaner with no bracket and am trying to explore some other options for mounting the plate.

I like the idea of magnets but don't have any first hand experience with them on license plates.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I installed them on my front plate. I have a euro bracket. I mounted some flat earth magnets to the front of the euro bracket using super glue as well as electrical tape to cover the face of the magnets. Then, I did the same thing on the back of my US plate.

I can show you pictures...if I had my car. Let me look around, I may have images somewhere.

Install euro bracket. Install euro plate. Attach US plate.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

id love to see some photos...especially if you have shots of them wrapped in electrical tape. Would it be possible to plasti-dip the magnets to get somewhat of a rubberized material betweent he magnet and the paint?

The rare earth magnets would work well as they aren't that thick. Most of the "dealer" type license plate magnets seem like they may be a little thick and the plate may look like its floating.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

My magnets don't touch the paint...it's sitting on the plate bracket. But since you're trying to remove the bracket, I would think plasti-dip should work fine as a layer/barrier.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

so jelly of the euro hatch
looks awesome


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

that euro hatch gets me everytime... neeeeeeeed

also the trike cracked me up :laugh:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

maybe it is my trike...so what:laugh:

thanks for compliments. I am very happy with the way it all came together. Don't think i would have ever pulled the trigger on a euro hatch unless i had a need to replace the US hatch, but thankful that it worked out :thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

so as you guys have seen, i have been asking about methods of securing the Euro plate without a bracket. A buddy of mine sent me this pic (not his car)...i think its a pretty good idea. how about you?









Just a couple velcro strips. He mentioned that he has used magnets before and they have a tendancy to rub a little bit across the paint when trying to take the plate off.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I think it'd work...just hope it's strong enough.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I think it'd work...just hope it's strong enough.


my buddy references using something, i believe is called, mushroom velcro.

He said it is a stronger form of velcro and wont wear out as easily as the standard stuff


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

jds215 said:


> my buddy references using something, i believe is called, mushroom velcro.
> 
> He said it is a stronger form of velcro and wont wear out as easily as the standard stuff


Was about to recommend this.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> A more economical option would be a *2008 *Audi TT 3.2
> YES they came in manual for that year only. I had one.


Ended up buying one while keeping my A3.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

ceese,

funny how you replied to (and acted upon) your own old post :thumbup: :laugh:

God stuff !


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Bronco said:


> ceese,
> 
> funny how you replied to (and acted upon) your own old post :thumbup: :laugh:
> 
> God stuff !


Check again.


----------

